# Please help me identify



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

Hey there I have this plant, and I'm curious to know its name.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeffski (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks very much like a ludwigia repens stem that I once had in my tank (I had some stems which I left floating, and they started to form new growth at each node with roots similar to your photos).

But I would wait to see what the plant experts say on this, as I'm still a noob at identifying most plants.


----------

